# Fishing pics



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's a pic of a buddy of mine late last spring on the Bay just north of Green Bay, WI.










Dave


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Nice!!


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice fat Northern. What did you catch him on?

Da Fonz


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Purple stick bait of some sort. His boat and lure! I was just along for the ride and to net and take pics, I guess!  

I did catch one brown trout, which is what we mostly caught. Most of them were in the 5 to 6 pound range, taken in only 8 feet of water! Shallow part of the bay. Here's another one, different friend, different day, same result, same guy netting and taking pics!  










Dave


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Is that a pike? I've never seen one in person.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Bwana,
Nice northern, but very small compared to what I'm used to in our lakes. Not to berate your friends catch by any means. it's a nice photo and memory, I'm sure.That one looks under 10 pounds. On the lake here north arm that's about the average 'good one' and there still are 20 + pounder trophies that are caught regularly. 
They shut down from being caught a couple weeks of summer when they shed teeth and/or go very deep are harder to catch, but spring and fall action are second to none. A good sized sucker minnow thown onto a reef should do it. For artificials and trolling down deep for the big ones with an ernie ain't a bad idea. For mid depth where they lurk, just about anything like a storm plastic jerk minnow bait or 8" baitfish imitations.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

These aren't the best pics. No scanner, so I had the prints up to the webcam to show these:

The 52" muskie:










release of the muskie:










13 lb. lake trout:










nice smallmouth bass and the custom rod that caught it from the pic in the magazine article:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

MW, that's one awesome muskie! Nice to see you let it go too. I personally have never gone after muskie. I have an uncle from Illinois who goes muskie fishing each year with a guide in Northern WI. He gets some hawgs too. He also lets 'em all go. Got some great pics though. I'm going to have to get those scanned so I can post some. 

Dave


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

Why can't I see the pictures??? Someone please help me!


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

rwinsouthla said:


> Why can't I see the pictures??? Someone please help me!



Is there a red X instead of a picture? If so, right click on the X and an option will come up to "show picture". Other than that, I don't know what to tell you. :shrug:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

rwinsouthla said:


> Why can't I see the pictures??? Someone please help me!


Sorry, don't know what to tell ya. The links are good, I saw all the pics just now scrolling down to read the latest post.(Cringing at the thought of using this overused emoticon... :shrug: )

Not sure if it's a dial-up issue, I know several folks have dialup and been able to see them. Perhaps they just haven't loaded and you tried to view at a busy time of the day. Hope you can work that out.

Dave


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm on dialup and they show on my screen.


----------



## jessin (Aug 25, 2005)

Cool fish! i can't imagine ever catching anything like that,the biggest fish I ever caught was a 2' bass.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

My son's first fish, 2 rainbows, caught one after the other a couple of weeks ago. We're all new to fishing and so far he's the only one that has caught anything.


----------



## KYsunshine (Jul 3, 2006)

Just caught this one on Labor Day.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Wildernessfamily,
great passtime for the whole family to get involved in! Good job to your son on his catch. Nothing like success to keep kids interested. 

KYsunshine, 
nice bucketmouth. Always wanted to try that float tubing type of fishing. 

Dave


----------



## KYsunshine (Jul 3, 2006)

Dave, I'm fishing in a kayak. I'd like to try those floating wader things to though, has anyone here used them?


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

KYsunshine, 

so you are, sorry.

Dave


----------

